# Lockheed F-117 ................ Flight Manual



## mikec1 (Nov 4, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guys Gals;


Tonights post is on the F-117 Stealth fighter. 

I still have problems with the Air Force's designation of this aircraft. No way is this A/C
a true fighter. On the ACM range it would probably fall out of the sky.

Her strength, is her ability to hide from the radar.


Anyway, the Lockheed 117/A






....



.... 




Enjoy,



Mike
.
.
.
Quite frankly............ I think your new Woper S**** !


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike, while the F-117 is no longer in operational service, they have been mothballed in a readiness state and these documents were labeled as Sensitive Use Only (SUO) and are marked for internal gov't distribution only. Please don't post similarly classed docs in the future. Thanks.


----------



## mikec1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Mike, while the F-117 is no longer in operational service, they have been mothballed in a readiness state and these documents were labeled as Sensitive Use Only (SUO) and are marked for internal gov't distribution only. Please don't post similarly classed docs in the future. Thanks.




Greetings Matt;


Up until now, for the last couple of days, I have made no comment about your message. Mostly because you have pissed me off,
and you have degraded my charter. In the old days I would break your nose for this type of breach of conduct.

I know you have a need to let others know that as a moderator you are doing your job, but in the future, please pick some other
A** hole to use for your example. I an not sure that you realize who you are F****** with.

After I got out of the US Navy I went to work for the United States Government. And, you want to give me a lecture on US Security
protocol. Come on guy, cut a dome ass a little bit of slack.


Mike
.
.
.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2013)

.
.
.
.
Greetings Dipsh!t,

Should have kept your mouth shut! Good-bye!

NJACO

.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 8, 2013)

mikec1 said:


> In the old days I would break your nose for this type of breach of conduct.


I'm 54 years old, I can run a 8:50 mile, work out daily and I'll tell you if given the opportunity I'd break your nose right now, not a threat but a promise. You're an idiot, I do hope your diaper gets changed and you get your white vest and hockey helmet on before bedtime! Now go away...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2013)

"...cut a dome ass a little bit of slack. - Mikec1"

Lord have mercy. And is anyone wondering why I unfriended this asshat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2013)

WTF?

That was uncalled for. 

Seriously Matt was not rude or anything. Mikes response was over the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

